# Problem jpegger zeigt keine .eps Dateien an?



## julchen (24. April 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe von vallen den jpegger. Angeblich soll dieser auch .eps Dateien anzeigen können in der Vorschau. Leider kommt bei mir aber ein dickes rotes Kreuz in der Vorschau bei eps Dateien. Geht diese Funktion nur in der kostenpflichtigen Version, ich habe nämlich die Version für die private Nutzung.

Gruss
Julchen


----------

